# nervous newbie



## homealoner (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there I am not new to motor homing but new to going alone. This is my first time on a forum but I m quite looking forward to it, as you all seem real friendly.  As a lady of 55 years I am scared but also excited at what I m about to venture on. But as people keep telling me just go for it. So that's what l m doing.


----------



## seventiesboy (Sep 5, 2013)

Pick places that you feel comfortable with.
Don't stop if you are not happy there.
Simples.

Enjoy.


----------



## grumpyengraver (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome, good for you, get out and about you will soon get used to it.:camper:


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello and welcome, lots single ladies on here, one of us has just gone to France. They are a friendly bunch ...


----------



## Makzine (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome, your never to young or old it's just a state of mind :wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Sep 5, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
Try and come to some of the meets, I'm sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## Gemani2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't be nervous, I recently met a lady who wild camps in her Citroen berlingo with her dog. No curtains, just mattress quilt and camp stove...When i met her she'd  been away for about 4 weeks from home( Isle of Wight) has no plans to go home even though her grown up grandchildren were nagging her to return home...and she was 74 !  She usually wild camps with her tent but her back was a bit stiff so bought the berlingo instead

If you  see a  beautiful grey haired lady in her pearly blue berlingo wild camping , her name is Wendy , just make her a cuppa.... she has has such an interesting life story, I'm glad our paths crossed.


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 5, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forum :wave:


----------



## homealoner (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks to you all for a big warm welcome, looking forward to my first meet this weekend at druridge


----------



## The Duke (Sep 5, 2013)

*Don"t worry*

Don"t worry all will be well, everybody is very helpful in this community ....and very friendly. We are a breed apart, understand your apprehension but just go for it you will not be disappointed.
Regards
Duke


----------



## n brown (Sep 6, 2013)

homealoner said:


> Thanks to you all for a big warm welcome, looking forward to my first meet this weekend at druridge


welcome to the forum,and enjoy yourself at the meet. best take some chocolate to prevent snowgoose bites !


----------



## philm (Sep 6, 2013)

Welcome & enjoy.


----------



## alj23 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi - welcome to the forum, you will be fine and as a previous poster said don't stay if you are not happy.7

I have only had a Campervan for 6 months and have already been all over the place and Wild Camped as well as using sites - I LOVE IT !!!

Anna


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 6, 2013)

if you feel nervous about sleeping out ie wild camping ,try parking in a laybie where there are some truckers .ok its not realy wild camping as such ,but it will help you feel less nervous about being in the van at night on your own  then as confidence builds you will soon be able to park in the middle of nowhere .we have stopped in some fantastic places out in the wilds also in the middle of a built up city .even once just out of london city center in wilsden parked in a normal street with no disturbances  .the more you try it the better it becomes


----------



## jonnyboyward (Sep 6, 2013)

good luck im currently in france doing a 5 month tour on my own [a bit easier being a man] go for it its not the things you do in life you regret its the things you don't do


----------

